
Why Snabb? - mrottenkolber
https://github.com/lukego/blog/issues/7
======
fit2rule
I've been following the progress of Snabbswitch for a while now, and I think
it is absolutely fascinating technology. While its geared for network i/o, I
think that the methods of reaching the performance gains attained by Snabb can
be applied to other forms of software projects, too .. from my point of view,
the architecture of Snabb would be very applicable to other applications in
the embedded Linux space - particularly, for pro Audio/DSP applications. I
think kernel bypass has a lot of potential to open up ways of developing apps
for this market segment which I hope to continue to explore, and maybe .. one
day .. commercialize.

I applaud Luke and the Snabb team - you've opened doors that I hope others
will walk through, and see that the technology you've pioneered has value far
beyond the networking realm.

------
sargun
I used to work in networking. One of the things that always amazed me is
people's willingness, or excitement to be pinned to one proprietary networking
system. On the proposal of a network that utilized primarily open standards,
they were very put off. I hope Snabb succeeds where I failed.

------
nocarrier
I think Luke's work on Snabb is impressive and it's cool to see efforts to
make a marketplace for Snabb based solutions. I don't know if it will work out
since companies can be fickle when choosing solutions, but I'm rooting for
Snabb nonetheless. It's great to see people building non-trivial network
things with kernel bypass.

------
j_s
Snabb Switch – A toolkit for solving novel problems in networking ( _kernel
bypass_ )

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8008963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8008963)

------
mahouse
Oh, someone using GitHub issues as a blog. What a special snowflake!

